# ABS pump module error C1111



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys
Im after some help please if you can.
I have 2010 59 reg 
Lately ive been having issues with my Abs pump error code c1111 shows on the scanner, but the sensors are fine.


I just wanted to know if you guys know anybody that actually reconditions the abs pump modules on the 35's. Ive been told it can be done. 
Cheers in advance

Ziggy


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chilliflier on here eventually sorted his out by buying a pump from the States but there is a company in Rochester not far from Kaizers that can recondition Bosch ABS pumps. If it is throwing fault codes use an Ecutek cable to trigger the pump which may keep it working. General opinion is the valves stick because the pump rarely gets to a situation where it needs to activate. The original design has been superceeded on the early cars and is no longer available but the newer pump fits and works fine. A new pump in the UK is about £1200, they are about £400 from Courtesy Parts in the States.


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Hi barry Thanks for the reply, greatly appreciated mate, do you have the contact details for the guy in rochester who fixes them. Cheer bud!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The company is BBA Reman, tel number is 01634 687222.
Cost to rebuild the pump is about £275 with a warranty, so considerably cheaper than paying £1200 to Nissan!


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks mate,


----------



## Glister (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello, I'm having exactly the same issue with mine, did you get it rebuilt in the end? Any problems?


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*abs*



Glister said:


> Hello, I'm having exactly the same issue with mine, did you get it rebuilt in the end? Any problems?


i have the same fault on 2010 model going for a new replacement from the usa


----------



## Glister (Mar 23, 2017)

dinny said:


> Glister said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I'm having exactly the same issue with mine, did you get it rebuilt in the end? Any problems?
> ...


Where did you order from Dinny?


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

Had the same code, Kaizer replaced mine witha lifetime warranty for about £800


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*abs*



Glister said:


> Where did you order from Dinny?


sorry i missed your message, i got it from titan motor sports florida


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ive fitted 2 recently one was my own car, I used ECU testing, very quick turn around and lifetime warranty, ECU testing 01773 535638


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

dudersvr said:


> Ive fitted 2 recently one was my own car, I used ECU testing, very quick turn around and lifetime warranty, ECU testing 01773 535638


Yes, ECU testing quoted me that with a lifetime warranty, I bought a new one as I couldn’t wait the two week turnaround.
If anyone wants a good core for reconditioning, mine is yours for £100


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

B'have said:


> Yes, ECU testing quoted me that with a lifetime warranty, I bought a new one as I couldn’t wait the two week turnaround.
> If anyone wants a good core for reconditioning, mine is yours for £100


I might have that off you Charlie


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

B'have said:


> Yes, ECU testing quoted me that with a lifetime warranty, I bought a new one as I couldn’t wait the two week turnaround.
> If anyone wants a good core for reconditioning, mine is yours for £100


Turnaround is 3 days, but beware my first one was toast they could not repair it


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Nismogtir400 said:


> Had the same code, Kaizer replaced mine witha lifetime warranty for about £800


WOW thats expensive, £400 top whack inc Dot 5.1 fluid, Lots of these going now hence I aim to keep one for customers. Easy job to fit if you have a ramp, bleeding has a knack to it and its a great time to change to a decent fluid, I use Castrol SRF by choice.

I actually havent fitted mine yet so still have one sitting on the shelf, its a same day turnaround timewise.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> WOW thats expensive, £400 top whack inc Dot 5.1 fluid, Lots of these going now hence I aim to keep one for customers. Easy job to fit if you have a ramp, bleeding has a knack to it and its a great time to change to a decent fluid, I use Castrol SRF by choice.
> 
> I actually havent fitted mine yet so still have one sitting on the shelf, its a same day turnaround timewise.


Hey bud, mine went today.

Nissan GT-R 3.8 PREMIUM / BLACK ABS (Pump & ECU/Module Combined) - Part No: 47660JF03A / 06210956923

This who you suggest? 

Thanks!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Do not use ECU Testing, useless and just had to refund my money and compensate me. Im looking for another refurb company.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When I first saw your post on ecu testing I knew it would be a bad outcome, they messed my pal around with a boxer van ecu before.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Do not use ECU Testing, useless and just had to refund my money and compensate me. Im looking for another refurb company.



Have found a place devon way which say they are confident and have done several before, their feedback is stellar aswell.

will send it off and see what happens.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

dudersvr said:


> Do not use ECU Testing, useless and just had to refund my money and compensate me. Im looking for another refurb company.


Hi John, need your address to send the pump. Tried to message you but won’t let me for some reason.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

kindai said:


> Have found a place devon way which say they are confident and have done several before, their feedback is stellar aswell.
> 
> will send it off and see what happens.


Link please


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Link please


https://controlunits.co.uk/

Sent pump off Weds, supposedly fixed and returned Thurs, returned to me as promised by Friday with 5 year warranty. 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Controlunits-1093550867372717/reviews/?ref=page_internal

https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/controlunits

Having it fitted this Friday coming so will let you know if its fixed as claimed.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

kindai said:


> https://controlunits.co.uk/
> 
> Sent pump off Weds, supposedly fixed and returned Thurs, returned to me as promised by Friday with 5 year warranty.
> 
> ...


You will be 3rd person using these guys, lets see if all 3 come back 100%


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> You will be 3rd person using these guys, lets see if all 3 come back 100%


Pump fitted today, no issues. Will report back in a week after giving it some spirited driving but seems to be fixed.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> You will be 3rd person using these guys, lets see if all 3 come back 100%



Have had some spirited driving since its fitted, with abs kicking in a few times, all seems good mate!


----------



## caolfin (Jan 21, 2016)

kindai said:


> Have found a place devon way which say they are confident and have done several before, their feedback is stellar aswell.
> 
> will send it off and see what happens.


Kindai

who in Devon did you use ? and did it work out for you ?
I'm getting persistent C1111 error now and might need a refurb - I'm in Bristol so Devon sounds like the most local
Let me know please

*DOH !! Forget that *


----------



## gavmayo (9 mo ago)

Just used these guys to fix my ABS pump (C1111 error). Car is now back to normal and I must say they did it whilst I waited. Recommend this company.


----------

